# Official picture and video thread!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Post em up my brothers and sisters!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ok, Ill start!

This is my home track!

http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

*My clod build*

I made everything thats aluminum on this bad boy. I did it a couple months ago.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

SWEET looking crawler Eric! NICE metal work too bro! You outta cut some metal parts for all sorts of trucks and cars!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's some pics of my GT's.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a few of my old B2.



I loved that car, and miss it dearly.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice work on the Clod Zxeric.

Here's a few of my old RS4. I made this aluminum chassis for it. I used a 4" grinder with a cut-off wheel to cut out the basic shape, a drill for the holes, and the rest was done with hand tools.:work:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's something you won't see in Texas.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is my 1st gen X-mod and my Micro RS4. (Same pic as my avitar, and the wallpaper on my computer.)


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ok, Ill start!
> 
> This is my home track!
> 
> http://www.hircr.com/


only one thing wrong with that track gary......there's no dirt on it.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

justinspeed79 said:


> Here's something you won't see in Texas.


I did the same thing with my 1/8 when I lived in Alaska. The minor league hockey team let us run the cars during intermission on the ice. That was cool.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

You guys want pics?? lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*A pick into the world of a madf1man*

Top secret area!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

OOOOOO. Love the Castrol Jag on the desk! Price Cobb's brother used to own the RC track here in Austin when I first started racing. He had one just like that signed by Price hanging on the wall.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Top secret area!


Holy Chit!!! you got some toys there bro...here are a couple of mine


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Now we look like an RC site.  Great job fellas!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My newest rig.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bogus nachos


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Top secret area!


Your a "sick" puppy bro! But I like your style!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

How many more pics you guys want?? I got lots.. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> How many more pics you guys want?? I got lots.. lol


As long as its RC or bigboy toy related, bring em on bro!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

heh heh.. Better be careful. I shot 160 just messing around the other day.. When I say lots, I mean _*LOTS*_! lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> heh heh.. Better be careful. I shot 160 just messing around the other day.. When I say lots, I mean _*LOTS*_! lol


Dont crash the server! LOL Pick out the best 20 or so!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats just the 1/2 the room plus the closet is the sad part! I was sick before, but I,m feeling much better now! Whats worse, most are ready to run!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Thats just the 1/2 the room plus the closet is the sad part! I was sick before, but I,m feeling much better now! Whats worse, most are ready to run!!!!!!!!


And thats not counting the shop! LOL

Do you have any idea how many cars you got? I think I only have 6 or 7 with another on the way.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Heres a couple more.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mongo, those are some sweet pics, very professionall looking. Nice job!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of my onroad car that I recently took. No action, but a VERY nice car!

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary said:


> And thats not counting the shop! LOL
> 
> Do you have any idea how many cars you got? I think I only have 6 or 7 with another on the way.


Not really, several are NIB and stored away. Complete runners I,d guess maybe 20 or so. Some of those being mini scales. Its mostly old F1 cars ranging from 1/8 scale down to 1/24th and all sizes in between. Tamiya Tamtech 12ths and 10ths, Kyosho 1/18ths, 10ths, Super 10,s and 1/8ths. Woods F1,Christian Keil F1. Nitro and electric. Sold all the newer onroad and offroad stuff I use to race since I got into mini scale. I guess I,ve got my money wrapped up in my collection instead of vehicle maintenace needed on the newer stuff I sold.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

PDiddy- nice Tamiya! Love all the blue stuff on those.

Justin- thanks. for the $$ I have invested in camera gear, I better take nice pic's or the wife would kill me, lol.

Heres what I will be taking the most of the next few months though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

PD, my Yoko will eat your Tamiya for lunch. Do you even know yet if that thing will run? Put off some obligations and let's go play up at Mike's soon.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> PD, my Yoko will eat your Tamiya for lunch. Do you even know yet if that thing will run? Put off some obligations and let's go play up at Mike's soon.


Eh, that thing is about to be gone and I'm about to step away from the racing side of RC all together. I really like hitting the track and getting out there but I just never seem to have the time for it. Its just a waste of cash to let a perfectly good racer like this car sit so its about gone right now.

Maybe some time in the future I'll get back into the racing side of RC, but for right now, it will be the occassional bashing here and there. Well, that, and IF we ever do the next Charity race event or any charity RC events, I'll be there and supporting it.

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Biff,

I've got an old AYK Radiant and a COX/Kyosho Scorpion stored away in my closet. Both are brand new and still in the box, never put together. I wouldn't mind putting one together for a vintage race or something. hmmmm


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You bastage ya. I've been telling you for a year to put that AYK together. Y'all should see it, it's hip. Trey, the saddest thing about your collection is that if it's bigger than a pack of cigarettes it never sees the light of day. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> Biff,
> 
> I've got an old COX/Kyosho Scorpion stored away in my closet.


He said COX!!!AAAAAAA 
Hey I,ve all my old R/C F1,s at the track several times. Drive em hard to! Always get a little crowd around when their out. Speaking of that its about time to cycle my batts and see what still works!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Trey, what's that MT at the top right of the photo? Ron has a Tamiya Blackfoot, and I should get the speedo back for my E-maxx today. Little fun in the sun bashathon maybe?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

yeah, forgot about the blackfoot. I want a monster beetle now. THose are hard to find.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Old school hopped up clod. Fun truck for bashing and crawlin


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I thought it looked like a clod. We'll have to find a day to play. I'm ready to see what ths E-maxx will do, I've never driven one. I've been completely through the truck and the speedo is on the FedEx truck headed to me. But it's my anniversary today and there's no way in h*ll I'll be soldering it up today, LOL. I have a '73 Ford Bronco body for it that I need to paint, you'll like it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How about some pictures of those vintage rides?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, imagine this. First take a moment and clear the mind. Now, your walking thru the trees about a 1/4 mile away from your truck carrying your rc gear. It is an amazon like trail, water noises in the back ground and you come onto this big hole in the ground about 30ft deep with multiple trails and jumps up and down the sides. Probably 50 yards in circumferance. Is this mountain bike heaven or maybe rc truck heaven. HMMMM you think and then you throw down for something others have only seen in induced dreams. I,ll take you there if you like but it will require a few others to share in the experience.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Ok, imagine this. First take a moment and clear the mind. Now, your walking thru the trees about a 1/4 mile away from your truck carrying your rc gear. It is an amazon like trail, water noises in the back ground and you come onto this big hole in the ground about 30ft deep with multiple trails and jumps up and down the sides. Probably 50 yards in circumferance. Is this mountain bike heaven or maybe rc truck heaven. HMMMM you think and then you throw down for something others have only seen in induced dreams. I,ll take you there if you like but it will require a few others to share in the experience.


Have clod will travel.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Ok, imagine this. First take a moment and clear the mind. Now, your walking thru the trees about a 1/4 mile away from your truck carrying your rc gear. It is an amazon like trail, water noises in the back ground and you come onto this big hole in the ground about 30ft deep with multiple trails and jumps up and down the sides. Probably 50 yards in circumferance. Is this mountain bike heaven or maybe rc truck heaven. HMMMM you think and then you throw down for something others have only seen in induced dreams. I,ll take you there if you like but it will require a few others to share in the experience.


Its called the "Bowl". Thats in what they call the "Anthills" east of Wilcrest. LOL

We gotta go do this dude!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Ok, imagine this. First take a moment and clear the mind. Now, your walking thru the trees about a 1/4 mile away from your truck carrying your rc gear. It is an amazon like trail, water noises in the back ground and you come onto this big hole in the ground about 30ft deep with multiple trails and jumps up and down the sides. Probably 50 yards in circumferance. Is this mountain bike heaven or maybe rc truck heaven. HMMMM you think and then you throw down for something others have only seen in induced dreams. I,ll take you there if you like but it will require a few others to share in the experience.


That sounds killer! I would love to go to that place!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

The bowl it is! I'm in, been wantin to that for a loooong time. Take some pictures and video and do an extreme shoot. Hows here in the next week or so once it dry's out. Sat or Sun morn for a couple hours. It,s a real deal and will be something others have never done. It'll be I like to call a MEMORY!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Busted a Bell bike helmet on the anthills in 1997. Every kid in my nieghborhood hated to get caught without a helmet after that. I would grab the broken helmet, chasem down and make them listen to the story of how I did it. Had em all wearing helmet in short time.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Never got hurt at the anthills, but I have a neck that still doesn't work right from a crash at Ho Chi Minh. I'm in Trey. I've also been doing just a little cycling, trying to get back into real riding shape. 6 months and 35 pouns later and I'll be ready, LOL. Then maybe a few RC/MTB excursions to Warda, Smithville, etc? Gary, you still have your bike? Dcarter, what about you? I have a couple PK Rippers sitting here at the house. Have to think about whether I'd loan the looptail though, it might have to stay here safe. Opps, Alyssa wants me to add a butterfly to this message.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Got rid of the MTB. Had a nice Gary Fisher HooKooeKoo. That wreck at the anthills crushed one disc and 2 bulging disc's. I do do a little road biking though. I have an old Puch carbon steel bike with Sunchaser components. Gotta love old school.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I never got hurt but if I didnt come home bleeding, I wasnt riding hard enough. lol
8 years of racing MX pays off!

Naw, I dont have a bike anymore but plan on getting one prolly after X-Mas. I need the exersize and I miss that "Burn" after a good ride.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> The bowl it is! I'm in, been wantin to that for a loooong time. Take some pictures and video and do an extreme shoot. Hows here in the next week or so once it dry's out. Sat or Sun morn for a couple hours. It,s a real deal and will be something others have never done. It'll be I like to call a MEMORY!


Not in this heat bro! LOL


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*OK, Finaly took some picks.*

Time tells when I head out to hte garage. 









I share the Garage with TP's PT and Mini Me. TV keeps me somewhat ntertained but DO need to run some satelite out here.









About a 1/3rd of the garage is my pit hole. Why the fan? Keeps me conditioned for K&M in the summer.










Smore Pit Hole!










More Pit Hole. Window unit makes it a little more comfortable.










Legends anyone?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Smore Picks!*

BRT??? Who Dat!










Vintage. Can you name all of these?










2 series championship Drake. Aquired from Biff. Thanks!










RTR DRAKE of Bigbirds, Just got the 1/8th scale Jammin Truggy. OH and the OFF Sprint car. M8 fully Spetrumized as of last night.










The Unlimited REVO. $$$$$










Hope yall enjoyed the tour.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Now that's a lot of stuff! I don't suppose there is a porta potty out there and maybe a cot? Cause if I had all that stuff that is where the Warden would have me sleeping!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heh Heh*

I've broke her in easy. Started this addiction in 1987. Now when she comes out and see's something different. It doesn't surprise her. Besides, What's one more ars chewing?

BTW, I recently was able to restack this part of my garage so I could have a little more leg room in my hole. Lot's better now. I've been known to pack up some of my good but not used stuff and take it to the track for giveaway. Pit bags and such.

OH and this is my Stress Relief!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I especially like the chassis millwork on those vintage cars.


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay, I have to know, where is the "Bowl", or the "Anthills" as they are called.


d


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrin said:


> Okay, I have to know, where is the "Bowl", or the "Anthills" as they are called.
> 
> d


That Anthills are a mountain bike trail along Buffalo Bayou that runs from a little east of Wilcrest to Highway 6. The Bowl is this bowl shaped thing that isnt for the weak at heart to desend. LOL


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's part of the Terry Hershey Park trails Darrin. Hershey park is at Memorial and Eldridge and we usually park there for bike rides. Now, check this bad boy out:

I finally finished up the old E-maxx I bought and took it for a spin. With matched GP 3300's in it the front wheels don't want to stay down, even on pavement. I was actually dragging the bumper from a standing start in 2nd gear until I figured out which end was up and reprogrammed my Tx to do what I wanted it to. Then I was dragging the bumper in 1st gear, LOL. The first time it pulled a wheelie in reverse my eyes popped out. Looks like a wheelie bar is in order. The motors and speedo stayed at a decent temp, even with the runs around the yard. Some minor things to work out. Steers better to the right than to the left, just need to center the servo saver on the steering servo so I can put the trim back to center. Glitches a little if it's more than 100' or so away, I think I just remembered why this radio got put in the closet. Pretty much a stock, narrow Maxx except for the gray bulks, a few aluminum parts, servos and servo saver. Want to give props to Traxxas for their great customer support too. 13 days from shipping to them to getting it back at my office, $45, and they replaced the entire innards from the EVX. You can't beat that with a stick. And I love the e-mail updates. I've dealt with a lot of RC companies on warranty and non-warranty repairs, and they're right at the top of the good list. The real kicker is, I had most of this stuff just laying around the house. Total, including buying the truck, repairing the speedo, and buying the Hummer body and a few parts, I spent about $155. Most fun you can have for that price anywhere north of the border, ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Still need to do the body, but here is the newly freshened MiniZ.


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

My new body! Maybe.....just maybe I can keep this one foam side down and shiny side up, what da ya think!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

How'd you do the black detail around the squiggles( that might be a new word) I,ve never been able to do that. Looks good!


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

I used an airbrush. This is the first time I have ever attempted it on a car body. I practiced a little while on a 2 litre coke bottle first. I ordered the XXX Main drip template, or squiggles as some racers call em. When I put the template on the inside of the body I realized that my practice sessions were on a much larger scale. It did not turn out as expected, but I am still happy with it. I was hoping for some of the yellow to show through between the black, more like a shadow than a solid. I am selling my airbrush on ebay so I can upgrade to a better one. I am also selling some other items so I can buy one of them there F1 things. I never really liked the mini-z's except for the F1's I have liked them since the first time I saw em. Anyway, that's how I did the black detail around the squiggles. I hate to admit it, but I painted the whole body in about an hour and half. Hope the paint stays on.


Later,
d


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

So its not a rattle can thing, that might explain it. Glad your thinking bout the f1 thingamejigger. See ya sat


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

few new pics from the RC Pro State Series i nAustin this past weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrin said:


> My new body! Maybe.....just maybe I can keep this one foam side down and shiny side up, what da ya think!


D-Man> Thats freeking sweet bro! I likey!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

More pics from Austin this weekend. And I only ran 19 of the 20 minutes, LOL. Man, even my dust had dust on it.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> More pics from Austin this weekend. And I only ran 19 of the 20 minutes, LOL. Man, even my dust had dust on it.


I think my dust has some of your dust on it too, wanna come get it, I got enough. :rotfl: Everything I had with me is completely covered in it, it was worth it though, it was a blast.

I got a few decent pics from the race, I'll post some up soon.


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

> D-Man> Thats freeking sweet bro! I likey!


 Gary,
Did you buy a 140mm chassis? If you did I have a brand new HPI 140mm Stratus body I will probably never use.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Darrin., nice job on the body, I thought you said you only do fades. When you gonna come burn some nitro?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrin said:


> Gary,
> Did you buy a 140mm chassis? If you did I have a brand new HPI 140mm Stratus body I will probably never use.


Yea I got the Motek 140mm. Will you paint the Stratus for me?  Im not very good at painting.


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

I thought since these bodies last a while, I would go all out and do something a little different. Now I am hooked on painting bodies. I just sold my airbrush on eBay so I could buy a better one.

I am thinking about racing at HIRCR and K&M both this weekend. Are you gonna be there? Did you make it out to Austin? I might try and run the RCPRO south in Lake Jackson too. I will have to see.

d


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah I'll be at K&M this weekend, you should try and make it out there. I did go to Austin, rode out there with Cjtamu and Todd Claunch. Had a blast, even though I had problems with my truck all day. Oh well, that's nothing new LOL. Managed to take 7th in the A. Had a real good run going in 4th for a while, but my pipe fell off and I lost alot of time making two pits to try and get it back on. Couldn't get it back on, so I ran the rest of the race without it LOL. 
I have a few bodies here waiting for paint, just can't decide what I want on them. The last paint job I did looked pretty good, but only lasted for about 3 weekends. Too much time upside-down hehehehe.....


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey ron that pic of the hyper 8 is mine great pics ya took there keep up the good work 


TRAVIS ZIPPS


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, they are great pics, but too bad there's no stadium trucks in there.... 

Mongo, I saw you at the race, and Chris told me it was you. I was going to introduce myself, but I was going one way and you were going the other. Next time I thought about it I couldn't find you. Oh well, next time I will be sure to do it. :cheers:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, I took off after the 1st round was over. Got over 700 pics just in the first round so I figured I had enough, lol. Heck, just being there for one round, I was covered in dirt. Had to go home and take another shower, heh heh.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, its not RC, but I thought it was cool..check the reflection in his visor..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

One of the advantages to having your kids grow up and leave the house is that you get to work in air conditioned comfort. Although I do have to share this room with Alyssa for a playroom, so if you see any Barbie stuff, IT AIN'T MINE, LOL! The mat beneath the table flips up against the wall and the table folds up, so there's plenty of play room when Dady isn't working on his cars. This is just part of the stash, it doesn't include the tires and necessities (Dremel, EZ Up, etc.) that reside in the garage.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

Nice Woodgrain Toolchest you have there! Another one with the most toys kinda thing going on here too!


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Vintage. Can you name all of these?


xx, front clip from an rc10 team car, jrx pro, ultima, xx, xxt, rc10t.....and a craftsman air compressor.

did i win?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> One of the advantages to having your kids grow up and leave the house is that you get to work in air conditioned comfort. Although I do have to share this room with Alyssa for a playroom, so if you see any Barbie stuff, IT AIN'T MINE, LOL! The mat beneath the table flips up against the wall and the table folds up, so there's plenty of play room when Dady isn't working on his cars. This is just part of the stash, it doesn't include the tires and necessities (Dremel, EZ Up, etc.) that reside in the garage.


Hey, what are you doing with a XX-T?!? I figured you'd have an RC10, not a Losi! I knew you were a closet Losi lover!

Oh, and I like the TP roll......that's something that most racers totally forget to stock their tool box with before going to the track. hehehehehe

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope. I bought a Yok on eBay for spare parts and it came in the XXT box. The only Losi I ever had was the AD2 (briefly), and it will be the last. Oh yeah, carrying a roll with me is a carryover from my cycling days. When there are 20 portacans, 10,000 people and NO TP, you wouldn't believe what you can get for a few sheets. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

PD2 said:


> Oh, and I like the TP roll......
> 
> PD2


i'm diggin' the lava lamp in the first pic.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*All I can say is.*

Good job Dirt! I couldn't name them myself. It happens when you start the aging process.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> i'm diggin' the lava lamp in the first pic.


Ha ha. What's a work room without amenities?


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2004)

Is that an RC10 Graphite in the back-middle?

Mongo - I ran at Austin R/C back when Caton had it too - still remember his little mini-pinscher, Buddy - that was a great place to race


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

*ok gary,you asked for it(pics)*

my arsenal of Team Insaneracin' rides


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> my arsenal of Team Insaneracin' rides


LOL! I like your style bro!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Take That!*

Alright ya bastages. Since you won't let me run my B2 in the Vintage class, I had to go find something else, LOL. Actually, I was in RC Hobby picking up some stuff and Bucky brought this out. I told him about the Vintage class and he gave it to me. This was actually his car back when he raced, he called it an RC10TQ or TQ Edition. I just got it so I haven't had a lot of time to research it, but it has a CF chassis. If anybody knows anything about this car, info would be appreciated. It also has a Novak 410M5 speedo still in it, we'll see if it works. But I have a feeling my Tekin G12C is going to end up in this car.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*aw shucks, I only got 7*

insane:
12 cars and they're ALL clean! I specially like the vintage and the 2 rails. Too cool...too insane!

cjtamu:
You scored! The price was right too. 

[edit-oops, I didn't post a picture-I will later, O.K.?]


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I like it. I'm working on my GT so I haven't really messed with it yet. Pulled the electronics out and wiped it off. Looks to be in great shape, no cracks in the chassis, etc. Carp, with the drag car and this I think I'm back up to 14 cars again, and I was trying to downsize. Ha ha ha ha ha. I'll get 'em all together and post a pic. But NOBODY has more cars than madf1man. The rest of us can all claim sanity compared to his collection.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

If my wife ever fusses about how many toys I have I will show her Pauls collection!!!!

I will have to take a pic of my daughter's b3 when I complete the body over the next week or so. It might be the only B3 with a Tinker Bell theme!!!! I secured a Tinker Bell sticker in the front as an internal graphic. Daughter is 6 by the way.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ronborsk, we'll have to get the girls together to race, my daughter's 7. No Tinkerbell theme, but she has a purple and white B2 named Jumpy and a purple Yok on-road car.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are a few of the new bodies Smiley did for my GT and my T4. The one pic is for Paul, Lyn, and Justin so they'll be able to recognize them too.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> The one pic is for Paul, Lyn, and Justin so they'll be able to recognize them too.


That's weird, there must be something wrong with my computer, the pic of your GT upside down isn't showing up. :slimer:


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Tinker Bell work in progress.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heh heh*

I've always thought Tinkerbell was a hotty!

Lemme think Chris. I'm on the driver's stand and with my eyesight am supposed to see under your truck?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

justinspeed79 said:


> That's weird, there must be something wrong with my computer, the pic of your GT upside down isn't showing up. :slimer:


nice.....hahahahaha


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> I've always thought Tinkerbell was a hotty!
> 
> Lemme think Chris. I'm on the driver's stand and with my eyesight am supposed to see under your truck?


hehe...another good one!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> That's weird, there must be something wrong with my computer, the pic of your GT upside down isn't showing up. :slimer:


 LOL. You'll be able to see that side when you hack me after I pass you. So it shound't be too long. I didn't get Lyn's comment though. I thought it was only other people's eyesight that was affected by his fishing rod. Now he's poking his own eyes out too? I'm impressed he can still do it with a Spektrum. Ha ha ha ha ha. See you boys tomorry if all goes as planned.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. You'll be able to see that side when you hack me after I pass you.


Rubbin's racin'! :biggrin:

The bodies look sweet BTW.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> That's weird, there must be something wrong with my computer, the pic of your GT upside down isn't showing up. :slimer:


LMAO! :spineyes:


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Just thought I would share a good price on paint masks. These are dirt cheap! 
Check it out.

I also think Tinker Bell is a hottie but did not put the hottie picture on my daughters car.

Warden is having a bad month so who know what the future brings.

The masks are dirt cheap and there are many to choose from.

http://stores.ebay.com/nitro-graphics


----------

